# Opening this Saturday



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Opening Saturday the 1st November
Then every Wednesday and Saturday 10-4
Unit 12 Birkdale Trading Estate
Liverpool RD Birkdale
PR8 4PZ


Call Chez
07507 109996


Ready to take away
Vivs From £20
Including FREE VIV lOCK


Great selection of Frozen Foods


Large Selection of Reptile Equipment


All Terrariums with Free viv lock


Pop in and have a Brew and a Browse


LOCAL DELIVERY SERVICE AVAILABLE​


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Up we go


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i'll come and have a look. will you have livefood? and heat mat's?


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

We Have loads of heat mats but wont be doing live food for another week or so, but let us know what you use and we will get it in.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i'll try my very best to get down on saturday and have a chat, i need some gecko dust and i'd like a chat about your courier service as i sell quite a lot of gecko's and being able to use a local courier would be cool, cost dependant of course :mf_dribble:
live food wise i use king mealworms, locusts, normal mealworms and waxworms, 
good luck with the shop mate
see you sat


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Well i look forward to meeting you too, i will put the kettle on and we can have a god chat.


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Top please


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

ur literally 2 mins walk from my house!


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

See you tomorrow then?:whistling2:


----------



## katelikesfun (Sep 19, 2007)

good luck with the last minute prep!!

See you tomorrow

xx


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

God i need it every thing has gone wrong today, just nipped home to see to the dogs then i am off back, still have some more to do.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

alfie99 said:


> See you tomorrow then?:whistling2:


 
i work til 3 but mite av 2 pop in on my lunch and av a nosey, wil defo b gettin my rats and mice off you in the future at those prices


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Look forward to seeing you, if you have time i will put the kettle on.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

do you live local? dnt no any1 else round ere who keeps reptiles lol


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

I am over in scaribrick.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

not far then, c u 2moro


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Top please


----------



## SnakeBoy0994 (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks good but I'm from down south.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

exellent shop run by lovely people, highly recommended!


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks paul and nice to meet you.


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Top please


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Come on down


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

if any1 wants 2 make a saving on food and equipment GO TO THIS SHOP! best prices iv eva seen


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it is indeedy. popped down there today for a few bits


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks Guys


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Top please


----------



## peachezuk (Oct 15, 2008)

hey everyone if ya wanna grab a bargain go here , there gr8 ppl fantastic prices and ya get a decent brew gr8 conversation and mcvities choccy hobknobs lol , please all go to this shop its gr8 in the words of arnold achwarenegger I'LL BE BACK lol

alison xx


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

"chocolate" hobnobs, you say,,,,hmmmm :whistling2:


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

> "chocolate" hobnobs, you say,,,,hmmmm :whistling2:


You know theres always bicies



> hey everyone if ya wanna grab a bargain go here , there gr8 ppl fantastic prices and ya get a decent brew gr8 conversation and mcvities choccy hobknobs lol , please all go to this shop its gr8 in the words of arnold achwarenegger I'LL BE BACK lol


 
Thank you so much it was a pleasure to meet you both too, your welcome anytime, the kettles always on as you know, hope all is well and look forward to seeing you again


----------



## alfie99 (Oct 12, 2007)

Top please


----------

